# Fire Ant Control Score at Lowe's



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Scored the below for $5.45 a bag on clearance. Normally $20.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Looks like the same active ingredient as Maxforce Complete that I use. An 8 ounce bottle of that has lasted me years and is very small for storage. It works well to spot treat any mounds.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Looks like the same active ingredient as Maxforce Complete that I use. An 8 ounce bottle of that has lasted me years and is very small for storage. It works well to spot treat any mounds.


Man, do pavement ants LOVE the maxforce complete bait. Bifenthrin was totally ineffective against them.


----------

